# DEVOTION CAR & TUCK CLUB,SACRAMENTO,CA~ 17TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW & CONCERT



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

THE FLIER'S WILL BE OUT SOON!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:rimshot::drama:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:420::nicoderm:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup::drama::roflmao:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

*qvos carnalito.how we doing these dayssss*

:thumbsup:sending my upmost respectos to all the devotion famillias.aint seen the homies in a good minute.you already know we in the casa sign us up.ha ha:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!:rimshot:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:h5::wave:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

YO GOOSE, I'M HERE WITH BERTO AND HE SAYS IT'S DEVOTION'S 18TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW & CONCERT...


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

Good times ahead!


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*Welcome to our annual car show and concert. This has always been a fun, family event with plenty of food vendors, merchandise vendors, a water slide for the kids and of course hundreds of northern California's finest show cars, motor cycles & bicycles.

Sunday June 8th, 2014
10:00pm - 5:00pm

Natomas High School
3301 Fong Ranch Rd.
Sacramento, CA 95834 

Public Admission: $10 / Kids 12 & under are FREE
Pre-registration: $25 / Day of Show: 30 *Deadline May 31st

For Booth info: call 916-397-6147 or email [email protected]*


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

*what up homies;how we doing these daysssss*


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

WE HOPE TO SEE ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS OUT THERE FOR A GOOD TIME! :thumbsup:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's an updated flyer with some of the performers that will be at our show. Please help spread the word!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

FOR BOOTH INFORMATION OR PRE REGISTRATION FORMS EMAIL US [email protected]


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*ROLLLLLLL CALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Duke Sacramento
Old Illusions
Socios
Good Intentions
Family First


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*ROLLLLLLL CALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Duke Sacramento
Old Illusions
Socios
Good Intentions
Family First
Relentless/Merciless Leftcoast C.C.
Silly Toyz*


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*ROLLLLLLL CALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Duke Sacramento
Old Illusions
Socios
Good Intentions
Family First
Relentless/Merciless Leftcoast C.C.
Silly Toyz
Strictly Muscle C.C.*


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*TTT*:nicoderm:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*ROLLLLLLL CALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dukes Sacramento
Old Illusions
Socios
Good Intentions
Family First
Relentless/Merciless Leftcoast C.C.
Silly Toyz
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Fear None
Frisco's Finest
Lay M Low
Norcal Ridahz*


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*TTT *:nicoderm:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

*destination car club y sacra califassss*

qvos mi famillias.how we doing these days.we send our honor,respectos to all the devotion famillias.in full strive as always.you already know gotto sign the homies on a spot in the show.talk to Roberto already.got to have those oldies but the goodies yes sir.all the rare and hard to find oldies..come check us out.we will be playing the oldies that you know,by the artists that you don't.we in thee casa all day sssshhhaaawwwwww


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

DestinationCC said:


> qvos mi famillias.how we doing these days.we send our honor,respectos to all the devotion famillias.in full strive as always.you already know gotto sign the homies on a spot in the show.talk to Roberto already.got to have those oldies but the goodies yes sir.all the rare and hard to find oldies..come check us out.we will be playing the oldies that you know,by the artists that you don't.we in thee casa all day sssshhhaaawwwwww


See you there Bro! Thanks for your support every year!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*ROLLLLLLL CALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dukes Sacramento
Old Illusions
Socios
Good Intentions
Family First
Relentless/Merciless Leftcoast C.C.
Silly Toyz
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Fear None
Frisco's Finest
Lay M Low
Norcal Ridahz
Destination C.C.*


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*TTT *:nicoderm:


----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

solanos finest always shows up & supports


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

KNOWLEDGE 707 said:


> solanos finest always shows up & supports


THAT'S RIGHT!! :h5:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*ROLLLLLLL CALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dukes Sacramento
Old Illusions
Socios
Good Intentions
Family First
Relentless/Merciless Leftcoast C.C.
Silly Toyz
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Fear None
Frisco's Finest
Lay M Low
Norcal Ridahz
Destination C.C.
Solanos Finest*


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:nicoderm: *TTT*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

*ROLLLLLLL CALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yep, we'll be there.*


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

The_Golden_One said:


> *ROLLLLLLL CALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, we'll be there.*


:h5:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*ROLLLLLLL CALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dukes Sacramento
Old Illusions
Socios
Good Intentions
Family First
Relentless/Merciless Leftcoast C.C.
Silly Toyz
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Fear None
Frisco's Finest
Lay M Low
Norcal Ridahz
Destination C.C.
Solanos Finest
Stylistics*


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*ROLLLLLLL CALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dukes Sacramento
Old Illusions
Socios
Good Intentions
Family First
Relentless/Merciless Leftcoast C.C.
Silly Toyz
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Fear None
Frisco's Finest
Lay M Low
Norcal Ridahz
Destination C.C.
Solanos Finest
Stylistics
Project K
Lowrider Style - Redding Chapter*


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

If you are coming from out of town for our show and are looking for a hotel. Go to Quality Inn on Northgate and mention Devotion Car Club and they will hook you up with a discount. Click the link below.

http://www.qualityinn.com/hotel-sacramento-california-CA552


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Less than a week away!!!!


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

*destination car club/music sacra califassss*

:thumbsup: that's right northern califas 6 days in the wake up til the big car show.come on by the destination music booth,will be having a lot of cds for 5.00 and 10.00 more you buy I hook you up on a deal.going to be a bigger car show than last year.another have to be there event.i will have all those rare and hard to find oldies but the goodies.all the homies already know.bring your list of the rare oldies I got some good collectors volumes.i have lot of mixed cds too,old school mixes,oldie mixes.old school funk.cumbias,salsa,come check us out I give you a good deal.devotions 17 annual car show and concert be there or be square sssssshhhhaaawwwwww.send our respectos,honor,always in full strive c/r alratos :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::nicoderm::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

104 on Sunday?!?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Help our Sacramento Morros Youth Baseball team Fundraise this Sunday at the Devotion Show.

They will be trying to raise funds to represent Sacramento at the All World Tourney in Reno!

They will be selling Ice cold Sodas, Waters, Chips, Hot Dogs & Morro Dogs (The ones with the Pico de Gallo & Bacon)

See you guys at the Show!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

What's the latest time y'all are accepting entries?


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

good show guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Pictures??


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

What's going on Devotions? We're looking to come support this weekend. Are BBQ pits allowed?


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------

